# Harvesting



## ganjaman143 (Dec 22, 2011)

can you harvest a plant even if its still not flowering?? is that possible?? haha.. sry newbie


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2011)

You won't get high from a plant that does not have mature flowers.


----------



## ganjaman143 (Dec 22, 2011)

but does its have thc's?? even its not mature.


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 22, 2011)

That's like picking green tomatos...got to wait till it's ready


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2011)

ganjaman143 said:
			
		

> but does its have thc's?? even its not mature.



No


----------

